

Facebook launches voice in iOS and Android Messenger apps - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/01/03/facebook-updates-ios-and-android-messenger-apps-adds-voice-messaging-and-voip-calls-but-only-for-ios-users-in-canada/

======
jeffclark
This seems like a pretty obvious toe-in-the-water test for a distinctive
Facebook Phone feature.

